
Google Trend for "Buy Bitcoin" over last 90 days - epaga
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=Buy%20bitcoin&date=today%203-m&cmpt=date
======
3pt14159
This is wrong. Need to put them in quotes like so:

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%22buy%20bitcoin%22&d...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%22buy%20bitcoin%22&date=today%2012-m&cmpt=date)

and for the sell side:

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%22sell%20bitcoin%22&...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%22sell%20bitcoin%22&date=today%2012-m&cmpt=date)

~~~
croddin
Or both compared:
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=%22buy+bitcoin%22%2C+...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=%22buy+bitcoin%22%2C+%22sell+bitcoin%22)

~~~
tempestn
Of course, one would expect there to be more search traffic for "buy bitcoin"
than for "sell bitcoin", regardless of the actual demand for bitcoins, since
most people would want to learn how to buy first, and in the process would
also learn how to sell.

------
nikcub
Bitcoin price is heavily influenced by public interest, which will show up in
Google Trends and some other places

I used Trends, MtGox order data and a few other variables plugged into a
spreadsheet that I updated every hour to successfully trade through the last
Apr-March bubble and exit 6-12 hours from the top[0].

It doesn't work as well during this price hike, since the growth is coming
from places that we can't see as well and aren't as transparent.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/nikcub/statuses/321811312587972609](https://twitter.com/nikcub/statuses/321811312587972609)

~~~
fragsworth
> It doesn't work as well during this price hike since the growth is coming
> from places that we can't see as well and aren't as transparent.

I'm pretty sure it didn't work during this publicity wave because it was so
large and fast that many U.S. sellers ran out of coins (including Coinbase).

------
simonrobb
Google Trend for "Buy Bitcoin" over last 365 days. Puts the last 90 days in
perspective.
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=Buy%20bitcoin&date=to...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=Buy%20bitcoin&date=today%2012-m&cmpt=date)

------
chill1
Google trends rate limits you fairly quickly it seems. If you post a google
trend graph, please post a link to a static image representation as well.

------
vomitcuddle
[https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=cryptolocker%2C%20bu...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=cryptolocker%2C%20buy%20bitcoin&date=today%203-m&cmpt=q)

------
philthesong
2013 April-March had a similar hype

[https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=bitcoin&cmpt=q](https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=bitcoin&cmpt=q)

~~~
fat0wl
I think that's the trick with Bitcoin. The price is pretty much solely based
on consumer interest. People get mad when I call it a scheme (they claim to be
all hyped on tech & I'm not). Look the tech is fine (digital currency) but the
way they set it up all pump-and-dump with diminishing returns is messy. That
whole "deflationary" scheme or whatever they call it to make it sound like an
economist would approve of it really just turns the whole thing into "Bitcoin
is great as long as you can find a sucker to buy it when it's time to dump
it". Terrible as a currency and even if you gain it will be at someone else's
loss.

This guy's numbers aren't perfect but the article shows some key points about
how the Bitcoin ecosystems numbers are kinda made up and the ecosystem is
flawed as a trading platform (which is all it really is now).
[http://falkvinge.net/2013/09/13/bitcoins-vast-
overvaluation-...](http://falkvinge.net/2013/09/13/bitcoins-vast-
overvaluation-seems-to-be-caused-by-usually-illegal-price-fixing/)

~~~
mrb
_" if you gain it will be at someone else's loss"_

With a perfectly deflationary currency, this is false. And the yearly average
Bitcoin exchange rate has shown to be perfectly deflationary, so far. And this
can go on forever as long as the gross product of the Bitcoin economy grows
(even slightly) year after year.

In other words: if everyone who bought bitcoins averaged their buys over one
year, and held them for at least one year, they would have made money:

\- the average price of a Bitcoin in 2010 was $0.05 (order of magnitude)

\- the average price of a bitcoin in 2011 was $5 (order of magnitude)

\- the average price of a bitcoin in 2012 was $10 (order of magnitude)

\- the average price of a bitcoin in 2013 was $100 (order of magnitude)

~~~
fat0wl
if bitcoin were such a great currency mofos like u wouldn't have to constantly
compare it to USD just to figure out how much it's supposedly worth. If i sold
you a magic rock and told you it's value would be multiplied by 10 every year
you'd f __k me with a splintered baseball bat.

yet this is bitcoin, so people believe because... well because they've wasted
so much damn time and money setting up server rigs to solve contrived hash
equations. real currencies don't have to incentivize/trick their user-base in
order to grow

~~~
mrb
Watch your mouth! I will not tolerate insults.

To answer your ramblings: you are wrong, currencies _have_ to be compared to
other currencies to estimate their worth. The Euro is compared to the US
dollar. The Japanese Yen is compared to the British Pound. Etc. So it is
normal to compare Bitcoin to other currencies.

The "contrived hash equations" are necessary to make it decentralized, which
is the greatest property that Bitcoin has over other currencies. If you don't
understand why decentralization is important, I suggest reading:
[http://bitcoinmagazine.com/7798/decentralization-key-to-
bitc...](http://bitcoinmagazine.com/7798/decentralization-key-to-bitcoins-
success/)

~~~
ars_technician
>To answer your ramblings: you are wrong, currencies have to be compared to
other currencies to estimate their worth. The Euro is compared to the US
dollar. The Japanese Yen is compared to the British Pound. Etc. So it is
normal to compare Bitcoin to other currencies.

No it's not. As a user of a currency, you should have to compare it to other
currencies to know how much it's worth. You know how much it's worth by what
goods and services it buys you. Don't believe me? Next time ask someone on the
street how many Japanese Yen a USD is worth. Unless they frequent Japan or
trade currencies, they will have no clue.

The fact that a value of bitcoin has to be derived from an exchange rate means
it's not a good currency yet, it's just a speculative financial investment.

~~~
mrb
Yes it is. Ask any forex trader how they evaluate the worth of a currency.
Exchange rates. This idea that Bitcoin's exchange rate should not be looked at
to evaluate its worth is ludicrous.

(What you can buy with a currency is merely an indirect derivative of exchange
rates, in a modern economy running on global trade.)

~~~
fat0wl
ask any forex trader how many of them work in a medium without basic
protections against market manipulation...

You have a cargo cult mentality. If a little kid puts on his dad's pants, is
he now his dad?

If I told you that each word in the dictionary was now worth $700/USD would
you respect the dictionary as a viable form of currency because it has "an
exchange rate"? Not unless you could use it to buy things at the supermarket
-- that's what the commenter above you was pointing out. Any currency that
buys you 1 apple on Monday vs 100 apples on Friday is not a successful
currency at all. Bitcoin is going to crash before it reaches a point where
it's viable as a transactional currency. Right now those exchange rates just
mean "the current value you rubes think these coins hold!!"

Anyway I just recommend people get a job instead of playing with these stupid
digital coins. Even if you're on the winning end, do you want your legacy to
the world to be that you took advantage of a global ponzi scheme? Try to cure
cancer instead.

~~~
mrb
You have no idea what you are talking about. Many financial traders do work in
markets with zero protections against market manipulation: _commodities_!

A commodity is, for example, fruits, textiles, metals, etc, all of which are
traded on financial exchanges around the world.

~~~
fat0wl
All the things you just listed have intrinsic value.

------
gregory144
And for "Sell Bitcoin":

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=sell%20bitcoin&date=t...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=sell%20bitcoin&date=today%203-m&cmpt=date)

------
danielq
Correlates nicely with its price. Check for example at
[https://www.bitstamp.net/](https://www.bitstamp.net/)

~~~
epaga
Correlates with about a 5-7 day delay due to needing verification before you
can purchase. In other words: now is a pretty good time to buy before the
crowd arrives that juts heard about bitcoin because of the Senate hearing...

~~~
SwellJoe
Coinbase removed that delay. It's possible to sign up and buy within a few
minutes. The coins are locked in a "pending" state, until you've verified your
account quite thoroughly...but, they are bought on your behalf immediately. I
think we've seen the spike from the senate hearings already, and have seen the
correction afterward...setting a new lower bound for BTC (about $500USD),
assuming nothing catastrophic happens.

I suspect we're in for another gradual climb with occasional dips and peaks
until there's yet another media blitz around it. Whether it will reach a
tipping point and become actual, you know, currency, for a large percentage of
people is up in the air. But, it's already got some value for a lot of people.

~~~
bobbles
A major retailer choosing to accept BTC as payment would be a logical next
step for a media blitz. Think someone like Google accepting BTC as payment on
the Google Play Store.

~~~
SwellJoe
Agreed. If someone were planning the PR for Bitcoin, that'd be where they'd
probably be working. It could be anything big, really...Heck, Starbucks isn't
even that outlandish of a thought. It'd get Starbucks a lot of press, too.

------
phryk
This link made me realize that Alaska is fucking huge.

~~~
joshuahedlund
Alaska is very large, but there is some exaggeration at the north and south
ends due to the choices this map style makes to flatten a sphere into a
rectangle[1]

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercator_projection#Uses](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercator_projection#Uses)

------
saynototoymoney
if google trends is your criteria for investing you should probably go long
justin bieber.

------
junto
I'd like to see the equivalent search in Chinese.

~~~
luikore
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%E6%AF%94%E7%89%B9%E5...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%E6%AF%94%E7%89%B9%E5%B8%81&date=today%203-m&cmpt=date)

买(buy)比特币 or 卖(sell)比特币 search volume too low.

